# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Amarildo pregapuca

## Drilona2

Më duhet një dashuri...
Jo si të tjerat...
Një dashuri imja, ndryshe...
Një dashuri e çmendur shqisash dhe ndjesish...
Ooo...
Jo e butë, e brishtë, rrethuar me petale a drita qirinjsh...
Jo, jo...
As e rrethuar vargje poemash, premtime plot...
Më duhet një dashuri e pisët, si unë...
Të ketë aty duar dhe fytyra të palara...
Të kete epshe të pashfryra..
Të ketë dhimbje, zhgënjime ëndrrash të thyera në qindra mijëra copa... Të ketë sy fëmijësh që shikojnë trishtueshëm...dhe kërkojnë...nga ti... Të ketë...hi të mbetur dashurish të djegura...
Të ketë ofshama, britma dëshpërimi njeëzish të mundur...nga fati... Të ketë gjithçka...të ketë.
Dhe zërin e një foshnjeje apo nëne...
Tingullin e qeshjes së tyre...këtë simfoni të mrekullueshme njerëzore...të ketë. Të ketë...
Adrenalinën e triumfit të së drejtës...
E jetës mbi vdekjen...
E të mirës ndaj të keqes...
E përgjegjësisë qe ka të qenurit njeri...
Më duhet një dashuri..
Jo si të tjerat..
Një dashuri imja, ndryshe..
Që s'më lejon të vdes.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Sonte jam i pire..
Apo s'jam..? Se di..
Por sonte ndjehem i lire..
Te kerkoj cfar dua..

Dhe dua buzqeshje..
Cudi..!
Buzqeshje gruaje dua..

Si dikush goten..
Nje tjeter shenjtoret..
E ca te tjere as vet se dine cfar duan..
Une dua buzqeshjen..
Qe ndryshon boten..
Buzqeshjen e nje gruaje dua..

Sonte jam i pire..
Apo sjam ?..Se di..
Por sonte ne buzqeshje te dehem dua..
Dhe pastaj te deh vargun tim te lire..
Qe ai ne buzeqeshje, te dehe nje grua..

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Ka dite qe shkermoqem..
E copat, nuk mundem me i mbledhe..
Nuk mundem a nuk du..
Ket kurre se mora vesh..
Por ka dite..
Qe ndjehem mire, ne copen me te thjeshte te coptimit tim..
Dhe ka dit..
Qe te gjitha copat bashke..
Me bajn me u ndje pergjysem..
E inati m'kap..
Dhe du me shkerdhy cdo cope timen..

Lodhem e ndjehem i vogel
Shume i vogel..
Dhe dua nje perqafim, t'me rrise.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Se di si ke jetuar me mua. 
Si me ke dashur.
Kur ne momente dhe vetja-veten 
E ka pare me percmim?! 
Por fundja fundit, jam vec nje mashkull 
Dhe sdi se si funksionon nje grua.

Kur jemi zene. 
Me mendje, te kam vrare 1-mije here.. 
100-pjata kam thyer si rrjedhoje
Dhe mjafton dicka te te dhembe. 
Dhe ndjehem, aq keq. 
Se di c'ndodh me mua. 
Por fundja fundit, jam vec nje mashkull 
Dhe sdi se si funksionon nje grua.

Pra nuk e kuptoj, kete transformim ne vete. 
Kete pushtet tendin, se kuptoj. 
Inat mar veten kur behet cfare ti thua.. 
Dhe me tere boten jam gati te luftoj, ta bej. 
Nuk e kuptoj kete magjine tende..po thoja. 
Se si nje ndertese e kthen ne nje shtepi.. 
Por fundja fundit, jam vec nje mashkull 
Dhe sdi se si funksionon nje grua.

Po ka gjera qe ne jete, qe ndoshta s'duhen kuptuar.


Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Ora 4.15 am..
Sipari po bie..
Gota e fundit per mua..
Vallzimi i fundit, shanci i fundit..
i mbremjes..per ty.

Sa e bukur dukesh,o Zot.
C'bukuri e trishte..
Gjysme e dehur, gjysme e qeshur..
Gjysme grua, gjysme femi.

Moshen e babait tend..duhet te kem.
Ti moshen e sime bije,ndoshta..
Se di..

Ora 4.17 am..
Gota e fundit per mua..
Pas kesaj, ne shtepi.
Me presin.
Drita e koridorit eshte ndezur..
Mbi tavoline..
Qendron kafja ime e heshtur..
Nga dyert e hapura te dhomave, vjen ngrohtesi.
Ato flene..
E neper gjume dicka mermerisin duke buzqeshur..

Ora 4.18 am..
Jashte ben ftohte..
Ndersa..
Po luhet vallezimi i fundit..
Shanci i fundit 
I mbremjes per ty..
Shko..
Shko vajze..mos ngurro..
Ledhatohu me nota, akorde..
Si nje femer di..
Jepu jete..
Si nje femer di..aq mire.
Dikush ka nevoje..
Dikush ndjen ftohte si ti..

Te lutem shko..
Shko dhe behuni dy.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Do ta gjej..
Numrin e telefonit tend..
Neser.
Dhe nga dreka..apo ndoshta,darka
Do te telefonoj..
E kam vendosur, qe dje..

Duhet..
Eshte e nevojshme mendoj..

Njeriu ne heshtje, 
Krijon figura te cuditshme..
Egzagjeron caste,momente..
Me kupton.?
Po thoja qe i zbukuron ato, 
Aq sa nganjehere i marin frymen..

Ndaj neser, 
Nga dreka apo..darka..
Do te telefonoj..me patjeter..

E kam te ndertuar dhe biseden..
Te thjeshte, natyrisht..
Pra te zakonshmet..
"Si je, si ke kaluar, te gjithe mire ? Ndonje te re ?"
Biles dhe pergjigjet..te thjeshta dhe ato..
"Mire, mire te gjithe faleminderit..ti ?"
Ne ate zerin shoqeror, te akullt..
Qe flasin dy njerez, qe jane njohur dikur aq mire..

Keshtu dramat bien..
Dhe s'ka me vend per poezi patetike..

Pra..
Do ta gjej..
Numrin e telefonit tend..
Neser.
Po po neser..
Neser, se di se kur..neser..
Se ndoshta..
Ndoshta nuk je mire..
Dhe kjo do te conte ne dreq qellimin..
Per te cilin vendosa dje..nuk e di se kur..
Dje..

Per neser..
Nje neser..dikur..

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Per hire te zotit, mos mu pergjigj, 
Kur te therras emrin tend.
Qofte dhe qindra..apo mijra here.
Ti e di, se une jam nje egoist..

Dhe nese te lutem , te pergjerohem..
Apo ne ngjyra vjeshte ..
Portretin tend, ne vargje do te gjesh..
Per hire te zotit, mos mu pergjigj..
Ti e di, se une jam nje egoist..

Dhe nese nje dite..
Pra dhe nese nje dite..
Do te ndjesh qe per ty vertet kam nevoje.
Mos trokit..
Per hire te zotit , mos...
Deren,nuk mundem te te hap..
Se ti e di, une jam nje egoist.

Dhe egoizmi..
Eshte nje guacke..ku mbyllen sy e veshe..
Per te mos te degjuar.. 
Dhe me pas, ndier 
Kercitjen, qe jep dhimbja e pamundesise..

Per te qene njeri..

E bukura zonje, une jam nje egoist.
Ndaj per hire te zotit, mos.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Mbreme takova nje grua te dehur..
Me qeshje te dehur..
Veshtrim te dehur..
Hapa te dehur..
Dhe nje trup teresisht..te dehur..
........
Mbreme takova nje grua te dehur..
Ne c'do qelize..
Pervec shpirtit..

Nje grua te bukur..si c'do grua..
Dhe qe si c'do grua..
Ka qene edhe ajo..
Nje aresyje dehje, e shume shpirtrash meshkujsh..
Nje aresye dehje..e shume epsheve..

Dhe ndoshta..perseri eshte..
Nje aresye dehje epshesh..njerzish konfuze..
Si vet shpirti asaj gruaje..
E ndoshta..dikush, diku..thelle ne shpirt..
E ruan perseri..si dehjen me te bukur..te tij..
Kete grua..

Mbreme..
Takova nje qenie te dehur, 
Me figure gruaje..
Nje panorame perfekte..ulerime shpirti qe po vdes.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Qytet i huaj
Më kot përpiqem të gjej diçka nga vetja te ti
Asgjë...
Përveç një ftohtësie të pranueshme
Për dy të huaj që nuk bashkohen dot askund, asnjëherë 
Në asnjë jetë
Ose ndoshta takohen,
Por si dy njerëz 
Që i kanë dhënë njëri-tjetrit distancën e nevojshme
Për të mos ndjerë kurrë mall. 
Një lloj dashurie konceptuale kjo
Mes qenieve racionale
Për të lënë të paktën respektin.


Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Në sy të fëmijëve, gruan godite, 
Të fëmijëve të tu.
Të përlotur i le, dhe ike.
As ti, se di për ku.
Se në gjellë, ish hedhur pak kripë më shumë.

Kështu u tha...
Dhe e besova edhe unë..

Por tani..
Tani, sqaruar nga ti në këtë letër.. 
Po lexoj dhe shoh një botë tjetër
Botë që s'ta njoha më parë,
Miku im.

E di?! – shkruaje.
- E di si krijohet nga njeriu, gjysmë burri? 
Ai... 
Ai që shpesh njerëzia tallen, piketojnë, ironizojnë 
E pastaj qeshin?!

Krijohet ngadalë

Me xhepa të zbrazur. 
Që ndeshen me sy që presin. 
Ndërsa derën e shtëpisë, kokulur hap.

Ngadalë.. krijohet, 
Shumë ngadalë.

Kur të vjen të qash, por duhet të qeshësh. 
Të ulëritet, por duhet të heshtësh, 
Kur të dhemb, të ther
Si asnjëherë.. 
Dhe dot s'tregon, dhe s’ke se ku.
Metamorfoza ndodh.

Dhe humb gjysmëveten. 
Dhe gjithkush tjetër, gjysmën tënde humb

Gruaja humb buzëqeshjen. 
Shpresa e respekti humb..

Gjysmëburrë a gjysmëhije?!

Pastaj..
Vjen një moment, ndoshta,
Thjesht ndoshta, miku im
Dhe ja...
Ja ku është e kthyer vonë
Natyrisht e bukur, si gjithmonë.
Si një perri. 
Veshur me një fustan të ri
Që ti premtuar ia kishe 
Kohë më parë.
E heshtur dhe me sy të ftohte shikon 
Siç veç një femër qe të ka dashur dikur, mund ta bëjë.

Afrohesh, e puth. 
Dhe aromën ia ndien, ndryshe.

Nuk flet.
Gjysmëburri nuk flet, se gjysmëburri s'punon
Gjysmëburri, nuk premton..
Gjysmëburri fjalët kafshon, mërmërit, 
Lufton me gjysmën tjetër
Gjysmëburri nuk shpreh çfarë mendon.

E një çast, gruan qëllon, për pak kripe me tepër.

E nëse ndonjëherë, fiton mbi gjysmëhijen e re gjysmëvetja e mbetur

Vendos
Dhe e mbyll të fundit letër me
"Me falni! Duajeni të bukurën nënën tuaj fëmijë!"

Dhe shkon.


Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Zot qe nuk uleras dot..
E zhurmat te ndaloj nje cast..
Vec nje cast..
E te flas..me njerez..
Qe s'di se ku jane..me.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Ku je ?
C'po ben tani shoku im..?
Sonte kam nevoj, te te degjoj, 
E di..?
Sonte kam nevoje ..
Te ndjehem pak njeri.
Me kupton ?

Me jep nje ritem te lutem..
Disa akorde ne kitare..
Dhe te ndertoj ne poezi, ter jeten tone..
Ter dashurite, ter zhgenjimet..
Ter ndarjet, ri-bashkimet.
Ter endrrat..

Me jep nje ritem te lutem.
Disa akorde ne kitare, po te kerkoj..
Dhe diku, do ndizet nje drite..
Nje perde do levize..
Nje dritare do hapet..
Per te thene 
"Naten e mire"..
Si atehere..

Ku je ?
C'po ben tani shoku im..?
Sonte kam nevoj, te te degjoj, 
E di..?
Sonte kam nevoje ..
Te ndjehem pak njeri.
Me kupton ?

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Me zgjuan sot psheretimat, peshperimat, afshet
E pa cipa te vjeshtes.
Dhe dritaren hapa..
Une i pa cipi njeri.

Ti degjoja me prane. 
E te shikoja me mire.

Pemet moren emra kujtimesh 
Per dreq.
Emra vendesh, moren kujtimet.
E u peshtjelluan ndjesite.
Forma dhe levizje gjymtyresh, moren deget. 
Preken token gjethet, ne padurim.

Ndoshta me vone do bjere shi.
Shi, per te lare mekatet e pafajshme.
Te ketij mengjesi vjeshte.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Filloj keshtu, diku dhjetra vite me pare. 
Ai fliste ne televizion, ne pertypnim ushqimin ngeshem, 
qeshnim dhe thonim. 
-Varja, c'meremi me nje te marre.

U bene dy, u bene tre 
Dhe ne perseri..pertypeshim, qeshnim. 
dhe thonim. 
-Varja, c'te meremi me keta te marre.

U bene me shume, perdite me shume.. qe flisnin njesoj ne televizion.. 
Ne me pak, 
Gjithmone e me pak.. 
Rreth tryezes ku mblidheshim dikur.. 
Pertypeshim dhe heshtnim.

Tani 
Pertypem i vetem. 
Pertyp mendime, copa dhimbjesh 
dhe dilemen.. 
Ndoshta i marri jam une..

Ishim te marre.. 
Ishim te marre shoke, vellezer, njerez. 
O zot sa te marre..

Ata nuk flisnin me ne, per ne.. 
Ata nuk flisnin.. 
Ata helmonin buken ku ushqehej e ardhmja.

Do pertyp deri ne vdekje, shijen e athet te zhgenjim-triumfit, duke buzeqeshur 
Dhe duke te meshiruar ty, qe mbllacit triumf-disfaten.

Ja kam borxh jetes.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Erdha te pi vetem ketu, banakier .. 
Ketu, ku as gjuhen, as dhimbjen asnje s'ma di.
Eee 
Njeriu paska nevoje ndonjehere.. 
Keshtu te pi..

Njeriu ka nevoje ndonjehere. 
Te sjell para tij, tere brengat, tere fajet..
E te kuptoje se ne thelb.. 
Shumecka mund te fashitet por asgje nuk falet..

Pra njeriu ka nevoje, banakier.. 
Te jete ndonjehere i drejte me veten.. 
E ta shoh sic eshte ne te vertet.. 
Dhe jo si deshire ka, ta shohin te tjeret..

Të pranoj.. 
Se i trembur shume here ka qene.. 
Dhe luftes se jetes, i ka ikur. 
Apo para dhimbjes se shokeve e miqve, ka mbyllur syte. .
Egon te ruaj , e te mos vritet..

Ka nevoje.. 
Ka nevoje njeriu banakier.. 
Te pranoj se ka qene dhe do jete edhe preh e tundimit.. 
Ne fund te fundit, cdo ishim pa te..? 
Pa te poezia dhe as arti ndoshta , s'do kish lindur.

Të pranoj
Te pranoj banakier.. 
Se nje falje a nje te dua, ka lene pa thene.. 
A ka shkelur diku nje premtim.. 
Apo ambicja si ngerc fjalet ne gryke i ka ngrire. 
Per t'mos dhene nje urim..

Me kupton banakier? 
Nejse, rimbushma goten..

Pra.. 
Ndaj erdha te pi vetem ketu, banakier. 
Ketu ku as gjuhen as dhimbjen asnje sma di.. 
Njeriu ka nevoje ndonjehere..
Te shoh veten ne sy..

Keshtu, vetem keshtu 
Mund te mos gjykojme por te kuptojme te tjeret.

Edhe nje tjeter banakier dhe me fal per heshtjen.


Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Te kam thene ?
Ti je.. 
Dhe nje muzike e embel..
Je dhe qetesi, meditim..

Je...
Dhe nje panorame perfekte 
me ter ngjyrat dhe format..
qe natyra mundi te krijoje..
Qe une, nuk ngopem te sodis.
Si asgje ne bote.., me te plote. 
A te kam thene ?!
Se di..

Por qindra here, te kam thene besoj..
Se je dhe nje carje *****..
Si dhe une..

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------


## Drilona2

Unë vij nga një vend i vogël, zonjë
me njerëz të thjeshtë si unë
ku në dimër çel mimoza
dhe emër vajze, ka një lumë.

Unë vij nga një vend i vogël, zonjë
më tradita të thjeshta njeriu
ku në mëngjes më shokë mund të ulesh për një kafe
e të dehur, nga rakia a kënga, të pret muzgu.

Unë vij nga një vend i vogël, zonjë
ku dhe bisedën më të thjeshtë, ndez pasioni
ooo,e vajzat dinë të qeshin aq bukur
e labçe ia merr Joni.

Unë vij nga një vend i vogël, zonjë
ku ndryshe flet perëndia
flet, më sytë dhe zërin e një nënë, zonjë
fjalë dashurie.

Unë vi nga një vend i vogël zonjë
më njerëz të thjeshtë si unë
që urrejnë më pasionin e një të çmenduri
dhe më pasionin e një të çmenduri, duan.

Ndaj më duhet patjetër të vete
dhe të shërohem nga e komplikuara,
unë jam një njeri i thjeshtë, zonjë.

Amarildo Pregapuca

----------

